

Announcement on planned withdrawal from exodus - MichaelAO
https://blog.ethereum.org/2014/08/08/announcement-on-planned-exodus-withdrawal/

======
junto
I like this transparency. I still have doubts about whether this project will
succeed but at least they are keeping their investors informed.

While it smells of vapourware these kinds of actions will help to dull those
fears. It was no doubt done exactly for this reason.

